# Just a few of my favorites :) [pic heavy]



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

A bit of a photo shoot with a few of my favorite meece. All are does except the pied satin chocolate


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

cool pics the orangy one with the stripe is exactly like one I have called fudge ... she is a monkey tho  ... very cheeky


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

:lol: I have a few mice that are like that. The one you pointed out is Peaches, funnily enough ages one of the calmish ones I have


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

Number 2 is especially cute


----------

